

How I quit feeling like crap at work - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/8-habits/

======
joonix
Most people can't leave work at 3pm no matter how early they get there, thanks
to the obsolete practice of valuing "face time." Even if it's permitted in the
rules, you may suffer poor evaluations or just get passed over for promotions
etc. That said, if you feel you can, it's definitely a great move.

As for coffee... Too much. You're likely used to the effects of caffeine by
now and only drinking it to avoid withdrawals. I'd replace that with tons of
fluids, perhaps make a ton of green tea in the morning and drink that
throughout. My recommendation is to actually take a choline supplement,
consume lots of quality Omega 3s (snack on walnuts), have good nutrition, etc.
These will make your brain feel great and "gelling" while you do intensive
tasks.

For those who don't have standing desks and sit all day...look into a foam
roller. You can get one on Amazon and leave it in your office. Get up and roll
your back up and down it, it will feel amazing and release all the tension
that builds up in your back as you sit all day.

It's also proven that you become more focused when you are hungry (up to a
point). I like to put off breakfast as long as possible. If I'm busy, I forget
about eating, get past my initial hunger pang, and feel focused. When you're
starving, you don't waste any time. So, try getting some quality hours out
this way in the morning then eat when it's too much.

~~~
mijustin
These are good points:

1) yes, I did 7am-3pm for a long time and found it matched my body's rhythms
way better than 9am-5pm. I realize that's a privilege; it's too bad because I
was so much more productive and still had a healthy amount of face time.

2) coffee: man I love coffee. I generally have 1 in the morning now, and 1
around 3pm. I should drink more fluids. I'm a big fan of almonds and have a
pack in my desk drawer most days.

3) never heard of the roller. ;)

4) puttting off breakfast... I've definitely see that work (especially if I
start really early, like 5am)

------
mijustin
Since I originally wrote this, I've found some new things that help me to feel
less crappy at the office:

1) Bike: I commute via bicycle. This gets my blood flowing first thing in the
moment, and helps me to feel more alert (and _alive_ ) when I arrive at the
office.

2) Socialize: Now that I cycle, I don't use every lunch hour to go to the gym.
I'm trying to get out and meet new people in a variety of industries (not just
software). This refreshes me: getting to know other folks in different lines
of work gives me perspective on my work at the office.

3) Get into nature: There's a direct correlation between me taking a walk in a
park, and me feeling happy and at peace. If I'm starting to feel "the blahs"
at work, a nice stroll by the river reinvigorates me.

What are some things you do, or tools you use, to feel less crappy at work?

~~~
drudru11
Thanks for sharing your experience.

When I think back, I realize that whenever I implemented your advice, I did
feel "less crappy"

1\. Biking to work is a great way to start the morning. I did it for a few
years, and I really miss it. My work situation has changed so I no longer have
to bike.

2\. Moderation on this one if it turns out to be just networking. Also, this
tends to be a way to slip into the bad eating habit.

3\. I do this as well. Religiously. I have great hikes near me and I try
utilize them every weekend. It really clears the mind.

Getting up super early has always been the challenge. It requires a lot of
discipline in your night schedule.

------
bikemech4jc
Coffee, lots of delicious coffee and some happy music, reggae gets me
grooving, or if I'm feeling silly, some Gangnam style is always good.

------
UraniumTurd
Great Read. Applying strategies now thanks ;)

~~~
mijustin
Thanks!

